# MAC - Non-Comedogenic or non-acnegenic?



## jeanna (Oct 20, 2005)

I've recently started seeing a dermatologist, and have been put on a skin care regime. It was recommended that if I must wear makeup, that it should be non-comedogenic, non-acnegenic or non-pore clogging. (Not to be confused with oil-free, hypoallergenic, water-based, or dermatologist-tested -- which are apparently all words to fool you. *shrug*)

I currently use MAC Studio Fix, Select SPF 15 foundation, Select Cover Up concealer, Select Sheer loose powder and Select Sheer pressed powder (not all at the same time, of course!). Does anybody know if these are non-comedogenic or non-acnegenic? I don't see anything on the website descriptions that make any mention of this. Also, same question regarding their blushes as well...

Thank you!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 20, 2005)

What is the difference?


----------



## maryam (Oct 20, 2005)

these terms aren't regulated by the FDA therefore, MAC could state that they are non comodegenic (sp?) and it wouldn't mean a thing since the FDA doesn't measure these terms. In any case, i can tell you that for me and countless other people, MAC face stuff gave us the worse breakouts ever. I wouldn't risk it personally but ymmv


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 20, 2005)

You should use the "email an artist" feature on the MAC website. They can give you good information about the ingredients in those products.


----------



## koolkatz (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if this will help - MAC's differentiation on their use of 'non-comedogenic' vs 'non-acnegenic':

"Are M·A·C Products oil free and non comedogenic?
All M·A·C products are non-acnegenic and oil-free by cosmetic industry standards (this means that M·A·C products do not contain pore-clogging oils). We do not use the term "non-comedogenic," as this term traditionally applies to animal-testing procedures. We do use the term "non-acnegenic". If a product is non-acnegenic, it has undergone clinical testing by a board certified dermatologist and was determined not to increase the number of or worsen acne lesions on acne prone patients. M·A·C products do contain natural oils which function as emollients (for example: orange oil, jojoba oil). These oils provide benefits for the skin such as prevention of water loss."

http://www.macpro.com/customerservice/product.tmpl#oil

HTH!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Oct 20, 2005)

^ that's great info!


----------



## uopgirlie (Oct 21, 2005)

I stopped using MAC's face products because they made my skin miserable.  Go for Shiseido products - they are truly a miracle for my skin - every other brand of high end make-up I've ever used has made me break out.  Even Shiseido's cream foundation doesn't make me break out, and it has beautiful coverage! =)


----------



## Patty28 (Sep 12, 2011)

UGG! Everyone is different. I used MAC for over 10 years. Only 33 and just recently, starting getting acne in my lower chin. The doc prescribe all non-comedogenic makeup. I contact MAC and they stated- Not to worry, all MAC products are non-comedogenic and are dermatologist tested. 

Hope this helps!


----------

